# What kind of skid on gravel?



## Joel_T (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm hearing no skids for paved surfaces but unless the blade can magicly tell the difference between gravel and snow you'd have to have one on gravel driveways or roads. I'd imagine the little round ones would dig in. What's to do? Does everyone make a "ramped" skid of some sort?


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

It's really only an issue if the ground isn't froze and the gravel is fresh. If you have a winch, feather the blade so that you aren't catching the gravel when the blade is loaded.


----------

